# [Review] Das Keyboard Model S Professional DE



## 4Kerner (11. Mai 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Beim Anklicken des jeweiligen Menüpunktes gelangt man direkt zum gewünschten Kapitel. Am Ende eines jeden Kapitels gibt es einen Link, mit dem man hierher zurückkehrt. Alternativ kann man auch die Zurück-Taste des Browsers oder der Maus benutzen.
Zudem lassen sich die Bilder in den einzelnen Kapiteln alle per Mausklick vergrößern.

*Danksagungen*
*Einleitung*
*Technische Daten*
*Erster Eindruck*
*Details und Technik*
*Praxistest*
*Fazit*
*Weiterführende Links*
*
1. Danksagungen*Ein herzliches Dankeschön möchte ich dem Online-Shop *getdigital.de* aussprechen, die mich bei der Beschaffung der Tastatur freundlich unterstützt haben.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 


*2. Einleitung*„If you type eight hours a day, it might as well be on the best available keyboard. I initially created this uncompromising keyboard for myself, and now I am excited to share it with you”. Dieses Zitat von Daniel Guermeur, dem Schöpfer von Das Keyboard, findet man auf der Rückseite der Verpackung und lässt Großes erwarten – gerade die verbaute mechanische Tastentechnik soll die Tastatur zu einer kompromisslosen Peripherie avancieren lassen und gleichzeitig den hohen Preis rechtfertigen.
  Ob das Model S Professional wirklich Das Keyboard ist oder nur eines von vielen, wird dieser Testbericht im Folgenden herausfinden.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *3. Technische Daten*

 *Abmessungen* (BxTxH in cm): 457 x 165 x 25
 *Kabellänge:* ca. 2m
 *Gewicht*
mit Kabel: 1360g
ohne Kabel: 1170g
 
 *Tastentechnologie:* Cherry MX-Blue Switches (mechanisch: tactile, clicky)
 *Layout:* deutsches Standardlayout (105 Tasten, andere Layouts verfügbar)
 *Features:*
n Key-Rollover
USB2.0-Hub
 
 *Systemanforderungen: *
Windows, Mac OS X oder Linux Betriebssystem
zwei USB-Ports oder ein USB-Port und ein PS/2-Steckplatz


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*
4. Erster Eindruck*Die Verpackung ist keine besonders edle, in die Das Keyboard eingehüllt wurde. Eine simple weiße Pappverpackung mit einem Foto der Professional Edition der Tastatur mit amerikanischem Layout in annähender Originalgröße auf der Vorder-, ein paar wenige weitere Informationen auf Rückseite – ein Verpackungsdesign, welches eine klare Linie aufweist und nicht mit vielen vermeintlichen Werbeschlagwörtern überhäuft wurde.
  Im Inneren befinden sich neben der in einer Art Folie gehüllten Tastatur ein USB-zu-PS/2-Adapter und ein Mikrofasertuch, welches die hochglänzenden Stellen der Tastatur von Staub und Fingerabdrücken befreien soll. Des Weiteren gibt ein Faltblatt darüber Aufschluss, dass diese Tastatur keine Treiber benötigt, also ad hoc einsatzbereit ist, und dass das Feature n-Key Rollover nur bei Verwendung mit dem mitgelieferten Adapter zur Verfügung steht.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *5. Details und Technik*
  Ein sehr ansehnliches Gehäuse ist den Designern von Das Keyboard gelungen. Dadurch, dass unnötige Spielereien wie Zusatzdisplays oder unzählige Makrotasten weggelassen und die Oberfläche mit einem schicken schwarzen Hochglanzlack beschichtet wurde, erscheint die Tastatur wirklich elegant. Leider wirkt die Lackierung magisch anziehend auf Staubkörner, weswegen sich das mitgelieferte Mikrofaserputztuch nach kurzer Zeit auch als eine sinnvolle Dreingabe erweist. Vermutet habe ich vor dem Test zudem, dass sich zu dem Staub auch noch Fingerabdrücke gesellen würden, was den anfänglichen guten Eindruck der Tastatur im Hinblick auf das Erscheinungsbild doch erheblich trüben würde. Diese Erwartungen bestätigten sich aber glücklicherweise nicht, denn Fingerabdrücke waren nur im richtigen Blickwinkel zu vernehmen, aber selbst dann waren sie nicht sonderlich penetrant sichtbar.
  Wie es sich für eine Tastatur in dieser Preisklasse gehört, befindet sich die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses auf einem äußerst hohen Niveau, denn unter anderem ist beispielsweise die Verwindungssteifigkeit sehr hoch und – außer nach dem ersten Versuch, das Keyboard zu verbiegen –  ertönten zudem keine knarzenden Geräusche. Das stolze Gewicht von über 1170 Gramm (ohne Kabel) liefert ebenfalls einen Beitrag dazu, dass die Tastatur qualitativ ziemlich hochwertig wirkt. Allenfalls die mit der Unterseite nicht zu 100 Prozent abschließende obere hochglänzende Gehäuseschale lässt sich als Kritikpunkt erwähnen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Oben rechts, wo der Markenname seinen Platz gefunden hat, findet man neben der Anzeige für Rollen, den Caps- und Num-Lock, welche durch jeweils eine LED blau illuminiert werden, an der Seite auch einen USB2.0-Hub mit zwei Steckplätzen, die durch einen separaten Anschluss mit dem PC verbunden werden. Außerdem wird bei näherer seitlicher Betrachtung deutlich, dass die Tastatur vorne mit Zentimetern Millimeter flacher ist als hinten. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Tastenkappen, die je nach Lage nicht homogen zueinander sind, sondern vorne stärker angewinkelt sind als hinten, was sich wie bei vielen anderen Tastaturen als ergonomisch sinnvoll erwiesen hat.
  Unter dem Keyboard findet man lediglich zwei aufklappbare Standfüße für die Winkelanpassung von zirka 5 Grad und doppelt so viele Gummistreifen, die das Keyboard zuverlässig auf Position halten.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Das klassische deutsche Layout mit 105 Tasten blieb völlig unangetastet, alle Tasten finden sich demnach in Form und Position aufgeteilt in drei Blöcken dort wieder, wo sie sein sollten. Diesem Layout wurden im Gegensatz zu der vorherigen Version des Model S‘, welche eine Lautstärkeregelung, eine Steuerung von Media Playern sowie eine Taste zur Aktivierung des Energiesparmodus‘ an den F-Tasten besaß, keine Multimediafunktionen hinzugefügt. 
  Für eine längere Haltbarkeit der Tastenbeschriftung als normale bedruckte Tastenkappen wurden diese laut Herstellerseite gelasert. Besser als gelaserte wäre zwar die Verwendung von Double Shot Keycaps, welche absolut abnutzungsresistent sind, aber den Preis wohl noch um einiges in die Höhe treiben würden.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Wenn wir schon beim Preis und den Tasten sind: das, was den Reiz eines mechanischen Keyboards ausmacht, versteckt sich unter den gerade angesprochenen Tastenkappen. Es handelt sich hierbei um die mechanischen Einzeltaster von Cherry mit Gold-Crosspoint-Kontakten. Beim Model S Professional wurden die sogenannten Cherry MX Blue Switches verbaut. Mechanische Switches zeichnen sich im Allgemeinen durch einen besonders exakten Druckpunkt aus, der im Gegensatz zu Tastaturen mit der billigen Tastentechnik über viele Jahre hinweg gleich bleibt (Vorsicht: teuer heißt nicht gleich mechanisch! Selbst die Logitech G19, die in einem ähnlichen Preisbereich wie das Model S liegt, hat nur Rubberdomes).
  Die folgende Animation und das Kraft-Weg Diagramm sollten helfen, die Funktionsweise der mechanischen Switches kennenzulernen und zu verstehen (Quelle beider Dateien ist Geekhack.org – dort werden auch die übrigen Cherry Taster ausführlich vorgestellt. Um die Animation zu sehen, bitte unten auf das Bild mit dem Taster klicken).​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*6. Praxistest*Die Inbetriebnahme lässt sich kaum einfacher gestalten. Möchte man die Tastatur via Universal Serial Bus betreiben, so reicht es beide Kabel einfach in einen freien USB-Port zu stecken. Verwendet man den PS/2-Adapter so gilt es zusätzlich zu beachten, dass die Verbindung mit dem PS/2-Interface erst erfolgen soll, wenn der Computer ausgeschaltet worden ist. Um Treiber und irgendwelche Konfigurationen braucht man sich danach nicht mehr kümmern – alle Einstellungen werden vollautomatisch von Windows übernommen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Besitzer von Rubberdome-Bretter müssen sich natürlich auf die neue Charakteristik der mechanischen Tasten erst einmal umstellen. Dass mechanische Switches verbaut worden sind, merkt selbst ein Laie bei dieser Tastatur sofort: vor allem die Lautstärke ist wegen den verbauten MX Blues höher als bei Rubberdome-Tastaturen. Eine Silent Edition mit Brown-Switches, welche sich ähnlich wie die blauen verhalten, aber kein Klick-Geräusch von sich geben, ist zwar auch erhältlich – jedoch leider nicht in deutschem Layout, wodurch diese für die meisten potentiellen Käufer wohl durch das Raster fällt. 
  Viel interessanter ist aber der Anschlag besagter Tasten. Grob gesagt ist der Anschlag viel knackiger und vor allem exakter als bei einer herkömmlichen Tastatur. Außerdem muss die Taste nicht bis zur Platine durchgedrückt werden, damit diese als Tastendruck erkannt wird. An dem Diagramm aus dem Kapitel „Details und Technik“ wird deutlich, dass nach ungefähr einem Millimeter ein stärker werdender Widerstand vom User überwindet werden muss, wobei mindestens 60 Gramm Anpressdruck aufgewendet werden muss, und dass von den maximalen vier Millimetern zurücklegbaren Weg nur maximal zwei nötig sind.  Dementsprechend kann man seinen Schreibstil anpassen, was hilft schneller und etwas leiser zu schreiben.

  Gerade wegen des n-Key Rollovers eignet sich die Tastatur besonders im PS/2-Modus für Games aller Art – besonders für kleine Mehrspieler Flashgames, bei denen häufig viele Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt,  die entsprechenden Signale alle erkannt und schließlich verarbeitet werden müssen. Dies würde ebenfalls für den USB-Modus gelten, doch leider limitiert da diese Schnittstelle, sodass „nur“ maximal 6 beliebige normale plus 4 „Modifier-“ Tastensignale ankommen. 
  Zwar gelten die MX-Blue Switches nicht als ausgewiesene „Gamer-Switches“, doch gänzliche ungeeignet sind sie nicht für schnelle Zockerpartien. Ich denke lineare Switches (beispielsweise MX Black) gelten für den Gaming-Bereich als geeigneter, weil man keinen fühlbaren Widerstand überwinden muss, ehe ein Tastensignal übermittelt wird.

  Komplettiert wird der insgesamt positive Eindruck während des Praxistests durch gute Rahmeneigenschaften: dank ihrer großen Gummistreifen, bleibt die Tastatur stets dort wo man sie platziert hat. Wer den Platz des Model S‘ jedoch häufiger variieren möchte, könnte das vielleicht ein wenig stören, weshalb ich ihm empfehlen würde, die Tastatur auf die beiden Standfüße zu stellen, da dann nur ein Bruchteil der Streifenflächen Kontakt zur Schreibtischplatte hat.
  Abschließend sei gesagt, dass man die Oberfläche der Gehäuseschale nur mit einem Mikrofasertuch – wie das kleine Beigelegte – reinigen sollte, um feine Mikrokratzer zu verhindern.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*7. Fazit*Mit der dritten Revision hat Das Keyboard ein wirklich ausgereiftes, grundsolides Produkt auf den Markt gebracht. Gerade für Vielschreiber wird die verbaute Tastentechnik von Cherry ein Segen sein. Ebenso beweist das Design des Model S Professional, dass entgegen der Vorurteile gegenüber mechanischer Tastaturen, auch das Design echt ansehnlich sein kann. Natürlich wurde auch nicht auf diverse Extras verzichtet, wie beispielsweise den USB-Hub, der aber die Seite hätte wechseln können, weil sich gewöhnlich auf der rechten Seite die Maus befindet und diese je nach Lage mit langen USB-Sticks kollidiert. Als eine noch praktischere Zugabe erweist sich jedoch das n-Key Rollover, was die Ambitionen im Gaming-Bereich als geeignetes Einsatzgebiet unterstreicht.

  Aber Vorsicht: als Tastatur für ruhige Örtlichkeiten (z.B. Schlafzimmer) ist die Das Keyboard nicht konzipiert worden. Das Klick-Geräusch an sich hört sich zwar sehr angenehm an und erinnert im entferntesten Sinne an eine Schreibmaschine, aber die verbauten MX-Blues erkaufen sich das Image als einer der besten Switches für Vielschreiber mit einer sehr hohen Lautstärke (Stichwort: „tactile and audible Feedback“).
  Außerdem könnte man manchmal die Multimediatasten vermissen, gerade wenn die zuvor verwendete Tastatur mit jenen ausgestattet wurde.

  Zu guter Letzt sollte der Hinweis nicht fehlen, dass Qualität wahrlich seinen Preis hat, sich die Investition von ungefähr 130€ auf lange Sicht allerdings lohnt. Wer die Hürde „Verfügbarkeit des deutschen Layouts“ überwindet, der kann sich auf ein Keyboard freuen, welches lange Freude bereiten sollte.​
 *Pro*

   Mechanische Switches (Lebensdauer, Präzision)
   Hohe Qualität
   „Anti-Ghosting” (n-Key Rollover)
   USB-Hub


*   Kontra*

   Preis / Verfügbarkeit
   Ohne Zusatzfunktionen (Multimediatasten)
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*8. Weiterführende Links*

 Das Keyboard Model S kaufen?
 Herstellerhomepage
 Weitere Informationen


----------



## 4Kerner (11. Mai 2011)

Der Test ist nun online und ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen!
Falls ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Fragen habt, immer her damit!


----------



## s|n|s (12. Mai 2011)

Tolles Review. Danke

Ich hätte ein paar Anmerkungen:

Du schreibst:
>>
Aber Vorsicht: als Tastatur für ruhige Örtlichkeiten (z.B. Schlafzimmer)  ist die Das Keyboard nicht konzipiert worden. Das Klick-Geräusch an  sich hört sich zwar sehr angenehm an und erinnert im entferntesten Sinne  an eine Schreibmaschine, aber die verbauten MX-Blues erkaufen sich das  Image als einer der besten Switches für Vielschreiber mit einer sehr  hohen Lautstärke (Stichwort: „tactile and audible Feedback“).
<<

Die Das ist nicht immer so laut. Es gibt sie auch bei getdigital mit braunen switches, die den click nicht haben. Sie heisst dann silent. Leider gibt es die bei getdigital nur als Ultimate-Version, also ohne Beschriftung. Jede Das als lautes Klick-Monster zu beschreiben, ist ...naja...falsch.


>>
  Zu guter Letzt sollte der Hinweis nicht fehlen, dass Qualität wahrlich  seinen Preis hat, sich die Investition von ungefähr 130€ auf lange  Sicht allerdings lohnt. Wer die Hürde „Verfügbarkeit des deutschen  Layouts“ überwindet, der kann sich auf ein Keyboard freuen, welches  lange Freude bereiten sollte.
<<

getdigital bietet die Das sowohl im Professional mit deutschem Layout, als auch die Ultimate mit EU-Layout, das deutschem Layout ohne Beschriftung entspricht, an.


Nochmal ein Großes Lob, ein tolles Review! Besonders das Produkt gefällt 


Edit: NKRO gibt es soweit ich weiss bei allen Tastaturen, bis auf eine Ausnahme, nur über PS/2-Anschluss. So auch bei der Das. Über USB sind es 6KRO.


----------



## Dommerle (12. Mai 2011)

Tolles Review! 
Das "Das Keyboard" gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Alles was mich von einem Kauf abhält ist der Preis...


----------



## 4Kerner (12. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank ihr beiden! 

@ s|n|s: 


Schau mal in das Kapitel Praxistest, dort wird ein Hinweis auf die braunen Switches gegeben. Eine Professional Silent im deutschen Layout ist zwar im Anmarsch aber eben noch nicht verfügbar. Da es schon einen Hinweis gab, dass ich das im Fazit nochmal erwähnen sollte, weil viele oft nur den Schluss lesen, werde ich den Hinweis auch im Fazit einbauen und die Ultimate als zweite Alternative ergänzen. Außerdem: Verallgemeinert habe ich hier nichts - in diesem Review geht es hauptsächlich um die Professional DE.
Dass es eine Ultimate gibt ist zwar richtig, aber sie ist trotzdem anders (man kann halt nicht jedem eine Tastatur ohne Beschriftung verkaufen). Und auch die Professional DE ist erst seit kurzem nur so richtig bei getdigital.de verfügbar. Wie gesagt: der Hinweis auf die Ultimate wird ergänzt. 
Nein, auf gar keinen Fall hat jede Tastatur NKRO! Schau dir mal bitte diesen Sammelthread an. Dort wird deutlich, dass manche Tastaturen schon an Kombinationen mit drei Tasten scheitern, was nicht am USB-Anschluss liegt. Selbst nicht alle mechanischen haben NKRO: die G80 von Cherry hat auch stark mit Ghosting zu kämpfen.
 
@ Dommerle: Manchmal kann es sinnvoll sein, einmal aber dafür richtig zu kaufen. ;D


----------



## s|n|s (12. Mai 2011)

Erwischt. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Review nur überflogen habe, da mir die  Tastatur wohl bekannt ist. Bitte sieh meine Anmerkungen als Vorschläge,  ob man das Review an der Stelle _noch_ besser machen kann. 

Ich würde mich über mehr Reviews von diesem Kaliber freuen.

Zum NKRO:
Ich drücke es mal anders aus. Fast keine Tastatur hat NKRO über USB. Auch die Das hat NKRO nur über PS/2. Über USB sind es bei der Das 6KRO. Wenn ich das aus dem Review falsch Verstanden habe, dann ziehe ich alle Aussagen zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. 

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht, was die blauen Switches,das Ultimate und die Verfügbarkeit angeht.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Mai 2011)

Gutes  Review aber ich hab mich schon vor 2 Wochen für eine Razer Blackwidow entschieden ist auch 30  Euro günstiger und hat halt die Mediaplayertasten,on the fly Makrofunktion + Tasten.


----------



## 4Kerner (12. Mai 2011)

@ *s|n|s*: Anders als Verbesserungsvorschläge hab ich das auch gar nicht aufgefasst, deswegen wird das ja auch noch deutlicher gemacht! 
Im Moment kenn ich gerade auch nur eine einzige Tastatur die NKRO über USB unterstützt ist die Noppoo Choc Mini. Normalerweise limitiert da nämlich der Universal Serial Bus (also auch wenn die Tastatur NKRO unterstützt, es aber wegen USB einfach nicht _umsetzen_ kann).
Es gibt aber auch Tastaturen, welche noch nicht mal an der USB-Grenze (6 Keys + 4 Modifier Keys) kratzen (was du ja an dem verlinktem Thread sehen kannst)  - ergo: Nicht jede hat NKRO, da diese Eigenschaft von der Anzahl der verbauten Dioden abhängt und nicht jede Tastatur genug Dioden installiert hat, um die Signale jeder Taste zu erkennen. Ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen verständlich erklären - wenn nicht: immer weiter fragen!


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (21. Mai 2011)

So eine hab ich doch letzte Woche im Media Markt für 5 Euro gekauft 

Im Ernst... Guter Test und macht lust drauf mal ne mechanische auszuprobieren... wobei mich der Preis immer von einem Versuch abgeschreckt hat. Vieleicht werde ich das Fernabsatzgesetz mal schamlos ausnutzen um mir selber einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2011)

Tolles Review einer tollen Tastatur! Mich würde nur vom Kauf abhalten, dass sie nicht einmal auf den F-Tasten rudimentäre Mediafunktionen hat. Mir ist Start/Stop, Vorwärts, Rückwärts etc. völlig egal. Nur Mute und Lautstärke ist für mich ein Muss, da mein Headset das nicht hat. Da es für mich derzeit zum Beyerdynamics MMX-300 keinerlei Alternativen auf dem Headsetmarkt ist, muss die Steuerung irgendwo anders möglich sein.
Aber ansonsten ist die Tastatur quasi der Gott unter den mechanischen.
Einzig die X-Armor könnte sogar meine Celeritas verdrängen, da ich blaue Switches am Besten finde.

Derzeit kannst du die mechanischen Tastaturen in fast jedem Media Markt testen. Letztens war da eine Razer Blackwidow, die auch Cherry blues verbaut hat. Auch an den Unausgepackten ist eine kleine Öffnung zum Probedrücken der Switches. Wenn du den Anschlag kannst, kennst du ca. auch den der braunen Switches. Die Braunen klicken aber nicht.

Die schwarzen sind etwas schwerer zu betätigen, haben aber einen linearen Druckpunkt. Die blauen und braunen Switches lassen sich am Anfang leichter drücken, bauen dann aber kurz vorm "klick" mehr Widerstand auf.

BTW: Tippgefühl ist bei meiner Celeritas so geil, dass ich nie wieder eine nicht mechanische Tastatur für den Haupt-PC kaufen werde. Es ist eine andere Welt. Es mag wirklich sein, dass die 5 Euro Teile genau so aussehen. Die 5 Euro geräte sind aber idr. nach 1 - 2 Monaten Fritte, während eine gute mechanische Jahrzente überdauert. Ich meine, viele haben jetzt noch ein IBM Modell M... die Dinger tun heute noch besser als die Rubberdomes. Wenn man sich das vor Augen führt, sind die mechanischen im Grunde preiswerter als die "billigen" Versionen mit Rubberdome.

Nur eins mag ich an meiner Celeritas nicht: Für 120 Euro nicht einmal Höhenverstellung.  Das ist echt schon ein Schlag. Dafür ist der Rest ein Panzer.

Zum Klang der Switches: Ich finde das Tippgeräusch darauf irgendwie total entspannend. Auf jeden Fall viel angenehmer als die meisten Rubberdomes. Ich weiss, ich bin ein Freak was das angeht.


----------



## 4Kerner (26. Mai 2011)

Danke ihr beiden!

@ *netheral*: Mir ist auch nicht völlig klar, warum die Multimediafunktionen weggelassen wurden. Dies wurde scheinbar erst vor kurzem geändert, Gründe dazu sind mir bisher keine bekannt (wenn es jemand weiß, immer her mit den Informationen).

Mittlerweile scheinen einige große Media Märkte mindestens eine mechanische Tastatur ausgestellt zu haben. Bei uns gabs die Steelseries 7G zum Probedrücken, sind aber halt lineare Blacks verbaut gewesen.

Gerade das IBM Model M ist das beste Beispiel für die Langlebigkeit (und damit der Qualtität) der mechanischen Switches - und das Klicken ist ja fast schon legendär! Vorstellen könnte ich mir nicht auf ein ebenso altes Rubberdomebrett zu tippen.

Die Celeritas ist auch eine tolle Tastatur, gerade wenn man sich für die MX-Browns entschieden hat. Die fehlende Höhenverstellung ist zwar echt paradox, gerade wenn man an den Preis denkt. Aber immerhin ist dieses Feature zu verschmerzen.


----------



## zøtac (26. Mai 2011)

Gutes Review 
Hatte vor kurzem auch die Qual der Wahl... hab mich aufgrund des Preises für die Steelseries 6G V2 und gegen Das Keyboard entschieden und bereue es bis jetzt noch nicht, muss mich nur noch an die Tastatur gewöhnen ^^


----------



## 4Kerner (27. Mai 2011)

Danke sehr!
Das Steelseries 6G V2 ist sicherlich auch eine gute Wahl, bei der aber andere mechanische Taster verbaut wurden. MX-Black haben keinen "Klick", und haben einen konstanten Widerstand (sind also linear). Anfangs auf jeden Fall gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man lernt den Anschlag zu schätzen, gerade weil es möglich ist beinahe lautlos schreiben zu können, da die Taste ja nicht bis zur Platine durchgedrückt werden muss.


----------



## Betschi (10. Januar 2012)

So meins ist jetzt angekommen. Schönes Gefühl, so ein Keyboard zu haben^^

Getippt von meinem Keyboard Model s Professional


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Januar 2012)

Das Keyboard Model S Professional kommt nächste Woche zusammen mit einer Filco Majestouch 2.

Woll mal sehen ob die Filco den Aufpreis wert ist, ist jedoch mit Browns, die Professional Silent ist noch nicht lieferbar, erst ab mitte Feber.

Eins würde mich interessieren, in welchem Zustand sind bei dir die Tasten noch, hab bei geehack.org gelesen, das sich die Buchstaben nach einer weile anfangen sich abzunutzen.


----------



## MichaelSan1980 (25. März 2012)

Ich habe die Silent Variante dieser Tastatur zu meinem Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und unlängst selbst eine Review zu dieser verfasst.  Da die reguläre Model S Professional und ihre Silent Variante sich bis  auf die verbauten Tastenschalter gleichen, hätte ich noch weitere Plus  und Minuspunkte, die man bei der Tastatur erwähnen sollte. Ob ich die fehlenden Mediatasten unbedingt als Minuspunkt angesehen hätte, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Immerhin brauchen die meisten Tasten für die Zusatzfunktionen Treiber und wenn ich mir angucke, wie mies die Treiber von Logitech, Steelseries oder Razor sind, dann bin ich eigentlich eher dafür einen Pluspunkt für Treiberlosigkeit anzufügen.

*+ USB Hub unabhängig vom Anschluss der Tastatur selbst funktionsfähig
+ Optional an Mac OS oder Linux anpassbare Sondertasten
+ Geringe Maße bei gleichzeitig normalem Tastaturlayout*
Wie viele Andere Anbieter bieten schon optional anpassbare Sondertasten? DasKeyboard hat sogar ein Kit aus W-S-A-D Ersatztasten im Programm, damit sie sich farblich abheben! Zur Größe sei gesagt, dass ich vorher eine Cherry G80-3000LPCDE besessen hab und dass selbst die Logitech G15 deutlich größer war.

*- USB-Hub ohne Netzteil, ist nicht für Strom-hungrige Gerätschaften geeignet.
- Sondertastenkappen oder Kappenzieher liegen nicht bei und sind recht teuer.*
*- keine optional erhältliche Abdeckung für die Tastatur vorhanden*
Der Minuspunkt zum USB Hub ist nicht ganz unwichtig, wenn man mal überlegt, wie übel Stromhungrig manche USB Geräte sein können. Ich hatte mal eine Creative Labs Sound Blaster 5.1, die an so einem USB Anschluss gar nicht betrieben werden könnte, ohne dass der andere USB Port im Hub abgeschaltet wird. Ähnliches gillt problemlos auch für besonders leistungsfähige  USB Sticks. Die letzten zwei Minuspunkte beziehen sich auf Pluspunkt 2. Fressalien bleiben meiner Tastatur fern, aber trotzdem währe zumindest der Kappenzieher im Lieferumfang und eine optionale, passende Abdeckung nett gewesen, denn  immerhin möchte man so eine teure Tastatur auch mal unkompliziert  richtig reinigen können!


----------



## neo3 (25. März 2012)

Hi, 

mal eine Frage an alle Das Keyboard - Besitzer:

Wenn ihr oben rechts am Rand, etwas unterhalb der USB-Buchsen auf den Rand drückt, "klickt" es bei euren Modellen auch leicht? Sprich: die Klarvierlackoberfläche steht bei meinem Exemplar wohl 1mm nach oben ab, sodass ich sie runterdrücken kann. Finde ich bei ner 130€-Tastatur nich so dolle °_o

Über ne schnelle Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen! Danke!


----------



## MichaelSan1980 (25. März 2012)

Hab eben mal drauf herum gedrückt. Nö, also bei mir knackt/klickt da nix.


----------



## neo3 (25. März 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Ich denke, dass die sowieso zurückgeht, weil ich mit dem linearen Verhalten der reds besser klarkomme. Allerdings sind die mir doch etwas zu leichtgängig. Werde mir nochmal eine mit blacks anschauen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

Im Kontext Rückgabe von "Das Keyboard": Schau' Dir mal die Filco's an. Wenn Du nicht unbedingt auf DE-Layout (QWERTZ) wert legst, hast Du eine reichhaltige Auswahl an Tastenbrettern mit diversen Switches.
The Keyboard Company - Product search
bzw.
The Keyboard Company - Product search


----------



## neo3 (26. März 2012)

Hi,

danke für den Hinweis! 
Ich habe eine Majestouch hier liegen. Die ist gefühlt ne Klasse besser, als "Das Keyboard" - da quitscht nix und die Verarbeitung steht außer Frage. Ich tue mir nur mit 130€ schon schwer... und mit jedem Euro mehr wirds noch schwerer ^^

Mal sehen - vielleicht lege ich das ganze "Mecha-Test-Projekt" auch auf Eis, spare etwas dafür und hole mir dann ne Filco... *unentschlossen*


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

neo3 schrieb:


> Mal sehen - vielleicht lege ich das ganze "Mecha-Test-Projekt" auch auf Eis, spare etwas dafür und hole mir dann ne Filco... *unentschlossen*


 _Erst_ drauf sparen, _dann_ in Sachen Filco zuschlagen, _hernach_ *freuen-freuen-freuen*!


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Schönes Review! Bin ja alleine vom Design der Tastatur begeistert (wegen dem Ultimate Model ohne Beschriftung).

Müsste echt mal schauen das ich irgendwo mal Mx Blues testen kann und schauen wie ich damit zu recht komme. 
Möchte schon seit längerem von meinen Rubberdomes weg.


----------



## Westcoast (22. November 2012)

Leandros

dann wird es mal zeit auf eine mecha umzusteigen. 

schönes Review.


----------

